#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Luxury Expo Rail Timetable and Fares

## Beacon

Found this Expo Rail time table details from their promotion page, If you are planning to experience the beauty of the hill station, city life and beaches try this in weekends or SL Holiday times, You will be amazed with the views and the hospitality from the Expo Rail





Colombo – Kandy
Daily: 07:00 – 09:30
Rates: One Way 1300 LKR / Two Way 2200 LKR


Colombo – Badulla Podi Manike
Saturday, Monday, Thursday: 05:55 – 16:00
Rates: One Way 2250 LKR / Two Way 3950 LKR


Colombo – Badulla Udarata Manike
(Tuesday, Friday, Sunday): 09:45 – 19:25
Rates: One Way 2250 LKR / Two Way 3950 LKR


Colombo – Vavuniya 
Daily: 16:20 – 21:10
Rates: One Way 1600 LKR / Two Way 3200 LKR


Colombo – Trincomalee
Thursday, Saturday, Monday: 21:00 – 05:10
Rates: One Way 1900 LKR / Two Way 3800 LKR


Kandy – Colombo
Daily: 15:00 – 17:30
Rates: One Way 1300 LKR / Two Way 2200 LKR


Badulla – Colombo Podi Manike
(Saturday, Tuesday, Friday): 08:50 – 19:35
Rates: One Way 2250 LKR / Two Way 3950 LKR


Badulla – Colombo Udarata Manike 
(Wednesday, Saturday, Monday): 05:45 – 15:40
Rates: One Way 2250 LKR / Two Way 3950 LKR


Vavuniya – Colombo
Daily: 05:45 – 10:25
Rates: One Way 1600 LKR / Two Way 3200 LKR


Trincomalee – Colombo 
Friday, Sunday, Tuesday: 19:30 – 04:05
Rates: One Way 1900 LKR / Two Way 3800 LKR

----------


## Jay

Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Medusa

Yup it's reduce our time to struggle with browsers when plan a train travel.Thank you.

----------


## Dhiya

Thank you for your listing. I am gonna enjoy the beauty of Sri Lanka by Expo rail.

----------

